# This just in....



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

I wish you all could smell these puppies. Open the lid and its like you just walked into an old barn stacked with hay.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome!! :dribble: I nearly pulled the trigger on a box of these but decided I really couldnt afford :lol:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

AAAARRRRGGG I hate you...just kidding man nice pickup!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

we call that smell "monkey house".


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> we call that smell "monkey house".


AHHHHH monkey house! Smells like heaven,

if heaven was full of monkey shit......

:biggrin:

Nice pick up.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet sweet smelling gars o my!!!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow they looks very tasty! But currently I'm not able to afford a box like this lol


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble: nice pickup


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

whoa!!..dude!..thats bad ass!!!!

respectfully submitted


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

That deserves a "Holy Crap"!!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup!"HOLY CRAP!!"


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Someone won the lottery!! This cost$$$


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

DANG!!!! Everyone is going all out lately!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

What, they were out of the good cigars??  J/K Awesome smokes there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Screw vacation, I'm buying cigars! Nice freaking pickup!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Those look like fakes send them to me and I will test them for you.:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

OH man!!! Looks great...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

WOW, I mean.......WOW


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Some good times are coming! very nice pickup.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Man I just gotta say this again!!

EFFIN WOW!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great choice*


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Nice Pick up:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Very nice pickup there!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some great smoke there


----------

